# Goliath grouper from kayak



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

my buddy jim van pelt does what many said could never be done...goliath grouper from a kayak


----------



## compulsivehp (May 18, 2010)

Is it just me, or is his PA and the fish just being pulled out by a boat?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Put me on a damn pool noodle tied to a boat and I could do the same damn thing. Wake me up when he does it WITH OUT the boat pulling him.

He should put the mirage dive in backwards and pedal his ass off and pull the fish out on his own.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I think they meant with rod, reel, and under the kayak fisherman's power, not with a rope and a boat...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'm glad I was not the only one that was not impressed at all......


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*If anybody wants to try it---*

I made my living on those things for a while and I know where plenty of them live. If anybody wants to try one from a yak, let me know. I'm too dang old to catch one from my yak but I can still catch them from the skiff.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

captken, next time Im in the Crystal River area I will look you up for sure if I have my yak. However I think it would be almost impossible because there is just so much pressure you can put on a fish from a kayak.


----------



## Jay39833 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sorry, but that was incredibly lame. I could catch an 800lb blue fin tuna from a kayak like that.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzzzz


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

My friend Jack has landed several Goliaths to over 100lbs from his kayak. I have ZERO doubt that Goliaths over the 200lb mark can be caught from the yak. It would be tough though close to extreme structure.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

No doubt in my mind that dude has a "Salt Life" sticker on his truck.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

actually jim van pelt is one of the winningest anglers on the tournament circuit. he's a full time guide in SW florida and writes for a couple of different magazines. he's well respected, and well known (to those in the know).
he just got back from the bahamas where they shot video for a week of kayak fishing. he has also been instrumental in putting together the 2014 extreme offshore kayak challenge, which will have one even in pompano and one in the bahamas.
this was the 'teaser' for the full blown show, where he catches several jewfish from the PA, with only the PA. 
but since you guys arent impressed i wont bother you with details of when the episode airs, i'll let you get back to the high quality adventures you are having. lol.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Weak sauce.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think since we only saw him getting pulled by the boat we were under the impression that this is the only way he caught the fish. Still hand lining a jew fish IS an impressive feat in itself but with only what we were shown you cant blame us for not being impressed with the fact he "caught it from a kayak". In the little information we were given it appeared the boat did most of the work.

With your update it looks like this is not the case and he landed some fish with out the assistance of the boat. In that case Im thoroughly impressed and looking forward to see video of this accomplishment!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

With boat=weak sauce.


Without boat= I will have your babies .


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

TailRazor said:


> No doubt in my mind that dude has a "Salt Life" sticker on his truck.


lol


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Com'on. Drop the Mirage in backwards or put him on a Propel Mariner. Its was cool to watch though....


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, he also caught a boat!


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I caught a volkswagen beetle using a rope just like that last week........

Didn't even need the pier net, just snatched it's ugly ass right over the rail......


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

fun to watch indeed , thanks for sharing.


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yobenny said:


> I caught a volkswagen beetle using a rope just like that last week........
> 
> Didn't even need the pier net, just snatched it's ugly ass right over the rail......


Did you gut and clean it? I need a 1600cc engine lol


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry the engine is the key ingredient in German Beetle soup!
You also need a German chef to pull you through it, but thats another story!


----------



## HOKIES2012 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yobenny said:


> Sorry the engine is the key ingredient in German Beetle soup!
> You also need a German chef to pull you through it, but thats another story!


lol damn


----------



## WhereYak? (Jun 25, 2009)

*Not impressed either*

I have to say I'm not impressed either. The guy may be a great fisherman, but this wasn't fishing.

The kayak adds nothing to the equation. Catch the fish on a rod and reel, in the kayak without being tied to a boat and you have an accomplishment.

I would be equally unimpressed if he did the rope catch in a boat, on a dock, etc. I put this close to the same stunt as the guy hand-grabbing the tarpon at Robbies in the Keys. Yawwwwn.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok...it looks like fun. I'd love to try it, but it ain't kayak fishin lol. If that was just a teaser for the show, they should've used the no-boat-assistance footage. What's the point of bragging about doing it from a yak, if the yak isn't the only boat in the equation?


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

It's completely sportless, a problem with the latest two generations. They could care less if they caught the fish in a sporting manner, all they care about is footage to make them famous. Give me my dead fish pics and I don't care how I got them because all is fair when killing fish so screw'em all, let god sort'em out.....

Stayed tuned for next week when we kill a red ant with a 14 pound sledge hammer....


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Not impressed that goes aganist the grain


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## hoppinjon (Dec 28, 2012)

I want to see someone pull one in using an inner tube.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I wanna see them leave them baby jewfish alone but I'll just wanna in one hand and shit in the other and see which one fills up first...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Drew Mixon said:


> actually jim van pelt is one of the winningest anglers on the tournament circuit. he's a full time guide in SW florida and writes for a couple of different magazines. he's well respected, and well known (to those in the know).
> he just got back from the bahamas where they shot video for a week of kayak fishing. he has also been instrumental in putting together the 2014 extreme offshore kayak challenge, which will have one even in pompano and one in the bahamas.
> this was the 'teaser' for the full blown show, where he catches several jewfish from the PA, with only the PA.
> but since you guys arent impressed i wont bother you with details of when the episode airs, i'll let you get back to the high quality adventures you are having. lol.


When is the Extreme Offshore Kayak Challenge(Pompano)? Is it by invite only? I want to go fish down there so bad I can taste it. Those guys that live in that area have no idea how spoiled they are. I cant imagine having a very good shot at multiple sails from the yak everyday during the season. Wahoo, blackfin................I am quitting my job and moving! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

I got an idea, why doesn't he tie the rope around his waist, and hook a 450 pound jewfish, and let's all watch him clack his balls together and blow bubbles at the same time...


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

hsiF deR said:


> When is the Extreme Offshore Kayak Challenge(Pompano)? Is it by invite only? I want to go fish down there so bad I can taste it. Those guys that live in that area have no idea how spoiled they are. I cant imagine having a very good shot at multiple sails from the yak everyday during the season. Wahoo, blackfin................I am quitting my job and moving! :thumbsup:




http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?107686-Extreme-Kayak-Fishing-Tournament-MAY-18th


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I wrangled in a bluegill on a pool float once.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Cool video.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

the next episode is out. pretty crazy. the television show is set to air this summer. thank goodness that it wont be on a network in pensacola or some of you might throw your 13" black and white televisions out the window of your 'modular homes'

these clips are all over the forums all over the US and the world and the videos have gone viral, and the only forum with negative feedback is this one? makes me a little embarrassed for some of you. i would just say 'haters gonna hate', or make some off-color remark about the 'giant' fish you guys catch--those 20" trout and monster 4lb redfish that i'd use for bait. but honestly, it seems deeper than that. when i posted about getting the Hobie team together before the GCKFA tournament, it was met with lots of 'hater' posts. the hobie team mates that contacted me said they suffered the same thing all the time. it's sad really. what the hell has happened? it's no wonder that organizations like the IFA and SKA dont want to return to pensacola. is it that some anglers are just so bored and sour that all they have to offer is pitiful attempts at humor at others expense? or has it become that cool to be a 'hater'? its sad, really. there have always been the couple of dipsticks on here that posted nothing but drivel, and i dont need to name them. but has the increase in kayak anglers brought about a new genre of douchebags who dont know how to act on a public forum? new to fishing? new to speaking in public? or just sad little men. i dunno.
keep in mind, im not an outsider, or a noob around here. i have been a member of every forum pensacola has had all the way back to fishthebridge. i brought the hargreaves tournament back from extinction and i developed and chaired the first pirates tournament. im not new around here--by a long shot. and now i'm finding it embarrassing to tell people on forums that pensacola and perdido are my 'home'. with the boondoggle coming to big lagoon state park in october, i've spent hours of my time in forums all over the country, and on kayak fishing radio to build up the area and the anglers. now im wondering if i will eat those words and lose face with hundreds of kayak anglers when they find this forum and see the handful of real pros who cant seem to be impressed with anything.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I think it badass, i would love to catch one some day will probably scare the crap out of me but would still be awesome as awesome can be!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a forum. Everyone is entitled to their opinions. If you would have posted "Goliath Grouper from a kayak with boat assistance" the vid probably would not get many views. And why not put some sport in it. Put him on an Outback or Revo. Make it look sporty! I understand the guy in the show is a friend or buddy. But to us he is another kayak angler!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Drew Mixon said:


> the next episode is out. pretty crazy. the television show is set to air this summer. thank goodness that it wont be on a network in pensacola or some of you might throw your 13" black and white televisions out the window of your 'modular homes'
> 
> these clips are all over the forums all over the US and the world and the videos have gone viral, and the only forum with negative feedback is this one? makes me a little embarrassed for some of you. i would just say 'haters gonna hate', or make some off-color remark about the 'giant' fish you guys catch--those 20" trout and monster 4lb redfish that i'd use for bait. but honestly, it seems deeper than that. when i posted about getting the Hobie team together before the GCKFA tournament, it was met with lots of 'hater' posts. the hobie team mates that contacted me said they suffered the same thing all the time. it's sad really. what the hell has happened? it's no wonder that organizations like the IFA and SKA dont want to return to pensacola. is it that some anglers are just so bored and sour that all they have to offer is pitiful attempts at humor at others expense? or has it become that cool to be a 'hater'? its sad, really. there have always been the couple of dipsticks on here that posted nothing but drivel, and i dont need to name them. but has the increase in kayak anglers brought about a new genre of douchebags who dont know how to act on a public forum? new to fishing? new to speaking in public? or just sad little men. i dunno.
> keep in mind, im not an outsider, or a noob around here. i have been a member of every forum pensacola has had all the way back to fishthebridge. i brought the hargreaves tournament back from extinction and i developed and chaired the first pirates tournament. im not new around here--by a long shot. and now i'm finding it embarrassing to tell people on forums that pensacola and perdido are my 'home'. with the boondoggle coming to big lagoon state park in october, i've spent hours of my time in forums all over the country, and on kayak fishing radio to build up the area and the anglers. now im wondering if i will eat those words and lose face with hundreds of kayak anglers when they find this forum and see the handful of real pros who cant seem to be impressed with anything.


Holy crap dude! Panties in a bunch? Surely you can understand how a bunch of kayak fisherman don't see being tied to a boat as "kayak fishing". He could've done the same thing sitting on a surfboard. If ALL the kayak fishermen on EVERY other forum in the nation were impressed with this video, they are not kayak fishermen, just guys who like looking at big fish. We REAL kayak fishermen like to be pulled TOWARDS the fish...by the fish.

...on a second note. You can kiss my ass with all that "20" trout and 4lb redfish" horseshit. I had the time of my life last week, catching 12" bream! If, in your mind, the quality of fishing is measured by nothing more that the size of the target species, you sir, are not a fisherman...just some guy who likes to fish. You can kiss it for calling out the whole damn region too...just cuz a couple people thought this video was a laughable excuse for kayak fishing. You're something else dude...


----------



## jvanpelt (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey all, as always I respect everyone's opinions but I'm just out there to do my own thing and have the best time possible while doing it. After all it's kayak fishing, none of us are out there to get rich or famous but to enjoy our time on the water which is what I'm doing. Not gonna defend the video by any means but it wasn't meant to start any crazy arguments between people. 

Tight lines-
Jim


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

After reading all the posts i finally watched the video and well thats not fishing to me.

Now i dont have a kayak but want one and it does look like fun, but its just not fishing.


----------



## jvanpelt (Apr 25, 2013)

That's what it was for man, to have fun!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It does look like fun. I'd love to try it. Dude just pissed me off with his last post...sorry I got all pissy guys lol


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

lol. maybe i should get off the caffine for a while. did i really flame on like that? sorry. got me on a bad day, and i happen to like jim and it just got to me in a bad way. i should have just gone out and kicked the dog instead. sorry.

cheers.
drew


----------



## jvanpelt (Apr 25, 2013)

Great we're all friends again, now I propose an idea!! I drive up there and you Pensacola boys show me some of that offshore Gulf fishing that I'm missing down in Southwest Florida!! lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol...leave the dog out of it man


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

jvanpelt said:


> Great we're all friends again, now I propose an idea!! I drive up there and you Pensacola boys show me some of that offshore Gulf fishing that I'm missing down in Southwest Florida!! lol


Missing? Other then red snapper we think you guys have it made down there! Wahoo, tuna, sails big AJs and big grouper on the reg for you guys down there, thats what I want!


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> Holy crap dude! Panties in a bunch? Surely you can understand how a bunch of kayak fisherman don't see being tied to a boat as "kayak fishing". He could've done the same thing sitting on a surfboard. If ALL the kayak fishermen on EVERY other forum in the nation were impressed with this video, they are not kayak fishermen, just guys who like looking at big fish. We REAL kayak fishermen like to be pulled TOWARDS the fish...by the fish.
> 
> ...on a second note. You can kiss my ass with all that "20" trout and 4lb redfish" horseshit. I had the time of my life last week, catching 12" bream! If, in your mind, the quality of fishing is measured by nothing more that the size of the target species, you sir, are not a fisherman...just some guy who likes to fish. You can kiss it for calling out the whole damn region too...just cuz a couple people thought this video was a laughable excuse for kayak fishing. You're something else dude...


Haha. 12" bream!! How about those 14" shell crackers. I know for a fact they pull like hell!! Me and Yarmur were talking, we was gonna shoot a video of me and my yak tied to a boat pulling one of those big shell cracker off of the bottom and see if it would go viral too.....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)




----------

